# Delegittimare un genitore



## ciop

Comment dit-on "delegittimare un genitore" , c'est à dire un peu comme désavouer quelqu'un
 par ex.:En disant ça, la mère a désavoué le père devant les enfants? 
Merci


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Ciop,
S'il s'agit d'un simple désaccord entre la mère et le père sur le fait que les enfants peuvent ou non regarder la TV, comme dans l'exemple que tu donnes sur le forum allemand, il me semble que "désavouer" a un sens beaucoup trop fort. Je dirais simplement que la mère n'était pas du même avis que le père, qu'elle n'était pas d'accord avec lui.


----------



## ciop

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Ciop,
> S'il s'agit d'un simple désaccord entre la mère et le père sur le fait que les enfants peuvent ou non regarder la TV, comme dans l'exemple que tu donnes sur le forum allemand, il me semble que "désavouer" a un sens beaucoup trop fort. Je dirais simplement que la mère n'était pas du même avis que le père, qu'elle n'était pas d'accord avec lui.


Merci bien!!!

Mon exemple était un peu général; delegittimare a un sens très fort en italien:
par exemple, si la mère ou le père se moquent d'une façon désagréable l'une de l'autre ou s' ils se critiquent aprêment devant les enfants.


----------



## Anaiss

http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/Discrediter  (per me il più )
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/diminuer/verbe
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/déconsidérer/verbe
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/dégrader/verbe

Quelques idées...


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/Discrediter  (per me il più )
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/diminuer/verbe
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/déconsidérer/verbe
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/dégrader/verbe
> 
> Quelques idées...




Ciao Anaiss, bentornata!


----------



## ciop

anaiss said:


> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/discrediter  (per me il più )
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/diminuer/verbe
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/déconsidérer/verbe
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/dégrader/verbe
> 
> quelques idées...




un grand merci


----------



## DearPrudence

Je n'utiliserais pas du tout "*dégrader*" par contre.
"*déconsidérer*", en théorie, serait possible. Dans l'exemple donné, je ne trouverais ça bizarre (mais bon, histoire de goûts je suppose).
Je ne "sens" pas non plus "*diminuer*" ici.
Peut-être "*saper l'autorité de quelqu'un*" ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui, tu as raison DP , je n'avais pas bien lu . Je crois que le mieux, c'est "discréditer" ou "saper l'autorité", selon le contexte.


----------



## ciop

matoupaschat said:


> Oui, tu as raison DP , je n'avais pas bien lu . Je crois que le mieux, c'est "discréditer" ou "saper l'autorité", selon le contexte.




Vos conseils sont tous précieux et enrichissent ma connaissance de votre langue merveilleuse


----------



## Anaiss

Voilà, merci pour les précisions DP, ce n'étaient que des synonymes ou des mots proches que j'ai trouvés en cherchant "discréditer"...


----------

